# Stance - Which do you use?



## Liko81

It's very simple; what is your preferred stance for target shooting at the range, and do you use that same stance for defense purposes?

I use Chapman. Pros: very natural, rifle-like stance, good recoil control, easy to sight. Cons: the stiff gun arm can cause some shoulder aches when doing a lot of shooting.


----------



## js

The Weaver stance for me...


----------



## cupsz71

Tried quite a few them, even some "_creative ones_" of my own. But the most comfortable that worked for me even as a cross-eye dominant shooter is a Modern Weaver variant. The Weaver felt more "natural" and gave me what I feel was better control and overall aim on target.:draw:

But hey, that's just me.


----------



## Mike Barham

At the range I shoot from Modern Isoceles, _when_ I use a stance. I do a lot of practice shooting while moving and from cover, so my "stance" is seldom a textbook application of any of the popular ones. In a home defense scenario, I don't necessarily expect to "stand and deliver" from my preferred stance. Rather, I expect to be moving through the fight - perhaps even closing with the invader - or firing from cover or concealment.

Sometimes I will fire with only the strong hand, if I am moving across the target from (my) right to left. Sometimes I will wind up a bastardized Weaver if moving from left to right. Going forward or backward or at diagonals, I will be in something resembling Mod Iso. I believe one should be able to move fluidly between these techniques, and not be locked into fighting only one way.

I find Mod Iso lends itself the best to both recoil management (_not_ the same as recoil reduction) and as a platform for shooting on the move in almost all directions, since foot position is far less important in Mod Iso than in Weaver or its Chapman derivative. However, I have seen excellent shooting done from all stances.

Lastly, I believe a correct grip (I use "The Grip" as popularized by Leatham, Enos, etc.) on the pistol is far more important than the positioning of the arms or feet.


----------



## JeffWard

My Fiance, Carla, was asking me about proper stance.

She snapped a few pictures of herself while I was at work... to demonstrate:

This stance is the low-ready position... sizing up potential targets, but completely safe. Control...









This stance is a one handed grip, in case her non-shooting hand is needed for something else, like... fighting off rabid men... 









This stance is a full-on Combat Isosolese, double-fisted technique. Note the cute little Lady-Smith revolver, and the Custom Nickel P226. She prefers the Smith in her stronger right hand here, for recoil control...









She's looking forward to any instructive/constructive comments, if her technique needs to be corrected. Don't be shy. She can take constructive criticism...

Jeff


----------



## cupsz71

Yep yer right...........her stance(s) are WAY BETTER! :smt023


----------



## milquetoast

I would just like to say, for the record, that I do _not_ use a wide stance!


----------



## JeffWard

Carla's problem is concealed carry...

Where?


----------



## TOF

We really need additional views to properly evaluate her stance Jeff. Side, quartering away etc. It just wouldn’t be right to hurry this evaluation. :smt083

:smt1099


----------



## JeffWard

I've seen every angle, and her "technique" is quite tight... Every angle is flawless in my eyes. And in THOSE shoes...

I guess the higher the ground, the better the position. Brilliant strategist. How well she moves laterally in them while firing is yet to be tested....


----------



## babs

:watching: Ok.. you got my attention now. yeeehaw! 

But seriously folks.. Is there a website that tells the newbie here about these different proper 'stances' and 'grips'?

Daaaaaahhhaaaang.. them are some million dollar legs! Ok.. had to say it.


----------



## Mike Barham

I posted some pics of the various stances, along with some detailed descriptions, over here at the sister forum: http://www.rifleforum.net/showthread.php?t=140.


----------



## L8models

Weaver stance for me.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Your poll doesn't include enough choices. Specifically, it doesn't have "All of the above."
Also, your tally isn't working. Check it out. Click on "poll results," and you're transported to Never-Never Land.

Although I prefer to use the Weaver stance, I'll use anything that works at the moment of need.
That includes prone, "forced" positions, and impromptu stances and supports.


----------



## clanger

*RE: Defensive shooting.*

Stance is a matter of convenience.

The incident will dictate what stance you are shooting from, prone, behind cover, kneeling, laying on your side, weak side shots, from a ramp, etc.

The most important thing is getting the round(s) on target and achieving a hit that significantly reduces, or totally eliminates, it's ability to present a lethal threat.

*

Bullseye? Same goes for target shooting- whatever works, Weaver, Iso, Creedmore etc. (or is allowed by the sanctioning body)

The Weaver Stance was pretty instrumental and there's quite a few stories written about the man and some of his constituents, interesting reading.


----------



## jump15vc

when i first started shooting i naturally fell into a chapman stance (probably from tv and movies haha) but as i experimented more i found myself to be more accurate with a modified weaver


----------



## monsterbass

I prefer the one legged stance, HAR,HAR


----------



## TheReaper

Weaver and variants.


----------



## dondavis3

I use the Modified Weaver Stance with its isometric "push-pull" of the firing hand (pushing the gun forward) and support hand (pulling the gun backward with support hand finger on front of trigger guard, if possible) for my steady shooting.

:smt1099


----------



## TripleTapWarrior

*Whatever Works - Use It!*

Hello All,

I like the ol' FBI "cop 'n squat"... No offense :smt1099

It depends on whether you are range shooting, competition shooting, or shooting defensively...

Whatever works, for whatever you are doing (training for), use it!

What you need to train for, is to be able to get into your patented shooters stance without thinking about it (mushin - no mind), and if it works, then use it! And if it doesn't, then work on it more...

Stay Safe, Train Safe

Dan - TripleTapWarrior


----------



## gunnersmith

I use which ever stance is best applied to the situation. There really isn't a right or wrong stance just what works best for the situation.


----------



## cougartex

Weaver stance.


----------



## zhurdan

I use Modern Iso with a clamshell type grip, holding the pistol firmly the majority of the time, but as has been said, the situation dictates the stance. More aggressive shooting means more aggressive stance.


----------



## gunsite

Today... when people ask what stance do i use... i say put me in one and i'll shoot. 

Beginners need to start by using a comfortable BALANCE stance, but all great shooting comes down to MECHANICS, and a proper BALANCE stance is the start of developing those MECHANICS. Once those MECHANICS are mastered, hitting your target in the forum of target shooting, using a BALANCED stance should be practice. 

I use a combination of positions more than a stance, like CLANGER mentioned " Stance is a matter of convenience " and some good points mentioned by.., Mike Barham


----------



## falchunt

90% of the time I use weaver. It has always felt more natural for me. But I do not have any problem shooting Isoceles, or any of the variants of the two. I like to practice shooting from less comfortable positions like left handed or unbalanced footing to help prepare for any situation that might arrise. This is strictly for the defensive shooting however, and would benefit nobody for competition shooting.


----------



## Glock-N-Roll

I was "taught" the Weaver type stance when I was in the Coast Guard and it comes in handy in certain shooting situations (shooting around cover for example) but if I'm shooting at a square range I find the Iso to be comfortable and predictable.


----------



## sgms

In general at the range I'm practicing for bullseye match (one handed). For defensive practice it's all or the above and a few more. strong hand, weak hand, right & left barricade, gun and run. I don't intend to get into a long gun fight do what I have to get gone and stay alive.


----------



## IRSnyder

I fired my XD's first 1000 rounds using isoceles. I'm a relatively new shooter, but it seems that carrying a disassembled firearm (grip and slide only, no barrel, mag, etc.) in the manner I normally carry--and having a friend hide in my house and surprise me--was the best way to find my stance. What my body did naturally ended up being ideal. I was shocked to find that when I had to draw quickly and aim instinctively, my body snapped not into isoceles, but a modified weaver stance with a very tight two-handed grip. I started using this stance and grip for aimed shots at the range, and my groups improved immediately.


----------



## 60ratrod

i shoot weiver style. it just seems more natural and was how i was taught to shoot in the navy


----------

